# Top 10 Cars of the Frankfurt Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There's no denying that the 2012 BMW M5 probably deserves a higher spot on our Frankfurt Auto Show Top 10 list, but here it is anyway. Maybe it's that we all knew several months ago that it would have a 4.4-liter twin-turbo V8 and make 562-hp that made its "official" reveal less captivating than it otherwise could have been. Still, don't let the 10th place spot make you believe we think any less of what is likely to be crowned as the world's highest performance sedan. After all, the M5 delivers the sort of performance you only expect to see in a concept car. But this is one very real machine.

See the rest of the top 10 car after the jump: 

More: *Top 10 Cars of the Frankfurt Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

